# Excalibur Quartz



## cookie520 (Jan 7, 2008)

After sitting in a drawer for almost 20 years







I've dug out the watch my folks bought me (a long time ago) for my 21st. I've noted elsewhere on the forum that Excalibur were the "own brand" watch of H Samuel. Can anybody provide any info on the Ilona movement.

After cleaning up the battery holder and replacing the corroded battery the watch started up again and now seems to be keeping good time


----------



## cookie520 (Jan 7, 2008)

cookie520 said:


> *After sitting in a drawer for almost 20 years*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would be the watch - not me


----------



## Steve R (Sep 29, 2007)

cookie520 said:


> cookie520 said:
> 
> 
> > *After sitting in a drawer for almost 20 years*
> ...










thanks for the clarification... I was wondering...

Can't help with the techie stuff I'm afraid, but congratulations on your rediscovery! Glad it's back in the land of the living... good save!









...I'm still waiting for my brother to retrieve my old 9th birthday Casio digital from storage, I'm hoping the battery hasn't turned to goo... James if you're reading this... STOPPIT AND FIND ME MY WATCH!!
















S.


----------

